# Bolt All-In Service Upgrade vs New Roamio OTA



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

My free year of included TiVo service for my Bolt ends this week. We only use it for OTA recording. Trying to decide whether to buy the Bolt All-In service or just buy a another Roamio OTA. The best price I've been given for the Bolt All-In so far is $549. A Roamio OTA with All-In is $399 plus $69.95 for a 3TB NAS drive or a total of $469.94. Why would I not just go with the Roamio OTA option and let the Bolt die on the vine? My only concern is streaming - I believe the Bolt has OOH streaming and the Roamio OTA doesn't. However, my Roamio Pro also has OOH streaming, so it can fill that hole. Am I missing anything?

At this point, I did cancel auto-renewal for the Bolt and intend to call back on Friday to see if I can negotiate a better All-In price for the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

One factor: Amazon is currently selling the 1TB Roamio OTA for $315


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I believe the Bolt has OOH streaming and the Roamio OTA doesn't. However, my Roamio Pro also has OOH streaming, so it can fill that hole.


Correct. The Stream module in the Roamio Pro can handle mobile streaming of any content from your networked Roamio OTA.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> One factor: Amazon is currently selling the 1TB Roamio OTA for $315


Thx


----------



## RickK (Oct 12, 2015)

If you use streaming, I have found the streaming from the Bolt to be more stable than streaming from Roamio + TiVo Stream.

You probably won't see any more feature updates on the Roamio series either. Whereas the Bolts will likley get updates for another ~2 years.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Correct. The Stream module in the Roamio Pro can handle mobile streaming of any content from your networked Roamio OTA.


The Roamio Pro can't do OTA though

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

RickK said:


> If you use streaming, I have found the streaming from the Bolt to be more stable than streaming from Roamio + TiVo Stream.
> 
> You probably won't see any more feature updates on the Roamio series either. Whereas the Bolts will likley get updates for another ~2 years.


My Premieres activated in 2012 received feature updates will into their forth year of life. Where they may not see future feature enhancements I'm sure the Roamio OTA has several years left.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> The Roamio Pro can't do OTA though


Right. I was assuming from the framing of the question that the poster was aware of that difference, and that they were only looking for confirmation that an existing Roamio Pro on the account would suffice for providing mobile streaming access to content from their proposed Roamio OTA purchase.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

PCurry57 said:


> The Roamio Pro can't do OTA though
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


Understood. The Roamio OTA I already own can though. The Roamio Pro should be able to serve as the OOH gateway to the Roamio OTA content. Right?

I resolved the last OTA recording issue on the Roamio OTA, so I do not need any additional tuners. Just going to let the Bolt die on the vine and maybe reactivate it during the next All-In sale. It's ridiculous for TiVo to charge $549 for all-in on a current gen DVR; especially when you can buy a Roamio OTA with All-In for less than $400. They just don't understand cords cutters at all.


----------

